# Sailing from Cape town 🛥



## KatLS (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone
If you need crew to sail from Cape town, I am here and I am available immediately.

I am 26 Female, from Cape town.
I love sailing with all my heart and I do have two years of sailing experience and I do love adventure.

I have done all safety courses and I am busy with my Day skippers at this moment.
Please feel free ro contact me*
(+27)0748621731


----------

